
Ask HN: List of frequently used UI notifications texts - alvil
Hi guys,<p>Clear, accurate, and concise text makes interfaces more usable and builds trust. Is there some list of the most frequently used notification texts used in UI of the web sites? What&#x27;s better? &quot;Item has been saved&quot; or &quot;Item saved&quot; and so on ...
======
gusmd
Especially as a non-native English speaker, I often rely on the Material
Design guidelines as my source for UI writing style.

[https://material.google.com/style/writing.html](https://material.google.com/style/writing.html)

I see you first sentence was taken directly from this, so I guess you already
know about it :)

~~~
alvil
No :) First sentence is from here [https://uxplanet.org/effective-writing-for-
your-ui-things-to...](https://uxplanet.org/effective-writing-for-your-ui-
things-to-avoid-f6084e94e009#.t5kox5xxk)

Thanks for your link it's exactly what I was looking for.

------
butz
Not actually a list of texts, but if you have a few minutes, this might give
you right idea how to write them:
[https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/07/getting-
practical-w...](https://www.smashingmagazine.com/2016/07/getting-practical-
with-microcopy/)

------
combatentropy
I recommend the Elements of Style, 3rd ed.
[https://amzn.com/0205191584](https://amzn.com/0205191584)

(I flipped through the 4th edition, and the examples and stuff seemed
overmodernized. It felt diluted.)

